# Bifen question



## theguybrarian (Apr 11, 2020)

This has been my first year spraying bifen monthly on both the lawn and perimeter of my house. When do I stop spraying for the year, or do I just keep it going?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

theguybrarian said:


> This has been my first year spraying bifen monthly on both the lawn and perimeter of my house. When do I stop spraying for the year, or do I just keep it going?


I usually stop once the lawn goes dormant as that usually means that it's cold enough outside to where the bugs aren't really going to be active enough to cause any harm.


----------



## theguybrarian (Apr 11, 2020)

Makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## dbsoccer (Aug 4, 2021)

I, just today, bought some Bifen, in an attempt to rid my bluegrass of grasshoppers and ants, primarily. theguybrarian states he has been spraying monthly this year. Is this common, to spray Bifen monthly, just as a precaution, or is your bug issue such that you need to spray on a consistent basis? I am just trying to understand what is and isn't common practice as I attempt to take the appearance of my lawn to a higher level. Thanks for the lesson.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

dbsoccer said:


> I, just today, bought some Bifen, in an attempt to rid my bluegrass of grasshoppers and ants, primarily. theguybrarian states he has been spraying monthly this year. Is this common, to spray Bifen monthly, just as a precaution, or is your bug issue such that you need to spray on a consistent basis? I am just trying to understand what is and isn't common practice as I attempt to take the appearance of my lawn to a higher level. Thanks for the lesson.


It's common on this forum as is spraying Imidacloprid quarterly for the same but slightly different purposes.


----------



## dbsoccer (Aug 4, 2021)

Thanks Amoos316. So just to be clear, it is common to spray Bifen monthly, and also Imidacloprid quarterly, primarily as a preventative measure without any known insect issue? I didn't understand if theguybrarian had a known issue he was trying to treat. Sorry for any confusion.

How ironic as today I repaired a plugged RB rotary. When I pulled the nozzle out I discovered the cavity behind the nozzle was packed with small cream colored worms - grubs?? I had heard that my area had seen some grub issues but I didn't pay much attention. Now I'm wondering if I have had a grub issue, so bad in fact, that they took over a sprinkler head. Not sure how they get into the head other than through the orifice. The lawn, in general, started the season slow, I thought to some late heavy snow storms but eventually came around and now looks fine, great in a few places. But now I'm wondering what was really going on.

Clearly I need to learn how to identify lawn insects. Thanks again.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Yes for essentially that exact reason. Bifen is more of your contact killer with short residual for stuff crawling on the grass blade or in the top of the soil. Imidacloprid is more systemic, stays in the soil longer and takes care of the underground crawlies.


----------



## dbsoccer (Aug 4, 2021)

Makes sense but I wonder about killing any 'good' bugs/worms.

When you say quarterly for Imidacloprid, what is the start date? Or does it matter if you are applying so regularly. With Bifen every 30 days it seems starting at the beginning of the growing season?? I've asked our local extension service about the best day to apply to address grubs.

How do you apply these products. Amoos316, I notice you have 2 acres of turf to cover. That seems way too much for a back pack sprayer. I have 6-8k sq.ft. and was hoping to use a hose end sprayer. Or are you using a granular form?

Sorry for all the questions but I'm trying to ramp up a bit.

Thanks.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

@dbsoccer I had never sprayed any insecticide on my grass until a couple weeks ago when I was attacked by armyworms. Never had heard of armyworms before this year. They are not normal here. Anyway, I have treated and am watching for subsequent attacks. Insecticides do have effects on nontarget organisms. Do some reading on whatever you're thinking about using. Try to protect bees by mowing beforehand, spraying in the evening and when there is no wind. Try to prevent runoff into storm drains. Chlorantraniliprole, which is the active ingredient in Grub Ex and Acelepyrn, is a reduced risk pesticide and has a long residual. It seems to be the best choice for a preventative insecticide that is environmentally friendly.


----------



## Easyluck (Feb 5, 2019)

The below link should be helpful to understanding grubs and timing of application. Make sure to read the MSU article. Bifen won't kill grubs. Check the label for which pest it will control.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=179

The main reason to spray Bifen monthly is an insurance policy to protect against pest that do damage to turf. Secondary reason is to control pest that are a nuisance. The alternative is to monitor and react. Each lawn care enthusiast will have a different level of acceptance to turf damage and nuisance pest.

The combination of monthly Bifen and quarterly imdiacloprid will cover most turf damaging pest and nuisance pest. It will also kill beneficial insects.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

dbsoccer said:


> Makes sense but I wonder about killing any 'good' bugs/worms.
> 
> When you say quarterly for Imidacloprid, what is the start date? Or does it matter if you are applying so regularly. With Bifen every 30 days it seems starting at the beginning of the growing season?? I've asked our local extension service about the best day to apply to address grubs.
> 
> ...


I apply via an ATV sprayer for now, but I'm working on building out a dedicated spray rig out of a Bunker Rake I picked up at auction.

I buy most everything from Chemical Warehouse or DoMyOwn and spray that way. Quarterly is quarterly in however you want to work it out. If you have a 9 month growing season Start in March and go from there. Doesn't need to be a hard and fast, you just want the imida in the ground to prevent grubs...etc. Now that you have them you're going to need a different solution.

For an active grub infestation, neither of those two are the correct product.

I would go to a big box store and get 2 bags of this or something like it. Make SURE it says Kills in 24 Hours.










Something like this is the wrong product and you don't want something that says "season long control" or controls for 3 months...etc.


----------



## dbsoccer (Aug 4, 2021)

Thanks to all.

As my learning continues........ today 'around the water cooler' I was discussing grubs in lawns with a friend. He mentioned that ever since one his neighbors had their lawn trashed by raccoons because of grubs, my friend has taken to having his lawn service apply a product in the spring/summer timeframe (June, most likely) so he doesn't get a visit from the local raccoons. So I called his lawn service to ask about it. I was told they apply Dylox. Hmmmm, I thought.

It is my understanding from this thread that Dylox is a curative and not a preventative. So I asking is there a logical reason to apply Dylox to a lawn that is not knowingly infested with grubs et al?


----------



## feinhorn (May 3, 2021)

dbsoccer said:


> Thanks to all.
> 
> As my learning continues........ today 'around the water cooler' I was discussing grubs in lawns with a friend. He mentioned that ever since one his neighbors had their lawn trashed by raccoons because of grubs, my friend has taken to having his lawn service apply a product in the spring/summer timeframe (June, most likely) so he doesn't get a visit from the local raccoons. So I called his lawn service to ask about it. I was told they apply Dylox. Hmmmm, I thought.
> 
> It is my understanding from this thread that Dylox is a curative and not a preventative. So I asking is there a logical reason to apply Dylox to a lawn that is not knowingly infested with grubs et al?


https://www.environmentalscience.bayer.us/-/media/prfunitedstates/documents/resource-library/white-paper/technical-document---white-grub-best-practices.ashx


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Great link @feinhorn

Yeah basically the company is most likely is hedging their bets on timing grub larvae populations with the time of year they are expecting them to be the highest. Dylox doesn't have a long enough residual to be a preventative.


----------



## dbsoccer (Aug 4, 2021)

Anyone have thoughts, good or bad, with regard to using Acelepryn/chlorantraniliprole/Scott's Grub Ex? I've gotten two independent recommendations to use Scott's Grub Ex in April/May and forgo using bifen or Imidacloprid as has been discussed above.


----------



## Dude (Sep 4, 2019)

Sounds like a good recommendation. Chlorantraniliprole is a great product. I apply at greenup in the spring (see cool season guide and associated links).

As mentioned above, everyone has a different level of acceptance. Your application will be based on a combination of that and the product label.

I've only applied bifenthrin to deal with a large amount of ticks. Safety and environmental considerations aside, I feel like it's a waste of time and money to apply otherwise. That said - in my climate I don't have many insects that'll cause much harm to my family, the lawn, or infest my home if I leave them unchecked for a while.


----------



## dbsoccer (Aug 4, 2021)

So as a follow-up, I did apply GrubEx this spring but as of late I am starting to see very large numbers of grass hoppers - not only in the lawn but also in the planting beds. I am thinking I should apply Bifen. Please advise.

I have also seen a larger number of what I've heard referred to as 'Roly-Pollies' which I believe are also known as Pill Bugs. Are Pill bugs something I should be concerned about?


----------



## Jagermeister (May 18, 2021)

dbsoccer said:


> So as a follow-up, I did apply GrubEx this spring but as of late I am starting to see very large numbers of grass hoppers - not only in the lawn but also in the planting beds. I am thinking I should apply Bifen. Please advise.
> 
> I have also seen a larger number of what I've heard referred to as 'Roly-Pollies' which I believe are also known as Pill Bugs. Are Pill bugs something I should be concerned about?


GrubEx is more for sub-surface pests and wouldn't think it would do much for grass hoppers. Bifen should work, I think.


----------

